# Injection sites



## A-Train88 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hey guys. Just wanted some opinions here. I’ve been running a mild dose of Test350 the last couple months. 1/2 cc twice a week. On each injection day I would also take half tab of aromasin. My buddy was telling me to inject with 22g, 1.5”, 3ml syringes. My trainer at the time said fuck that don’t ever inject with a harpoon 22g. So I grabbed some insulin pins and was getting nodules in my delts as the insulin pins weren’t deep enough for the glute. At first I thought it was due to foreign substance when I started the gear as I haven’t been on anything in about 10-12 years prior to the test350. As this continued I decided to go with the 22’s in the glute. This was fine for the first couple weeks then last couple pins in both the left and right cheek causes some bruising and I was in a lot of pain for a few days with a nice dime sized bruise on my right cheek. 

Since then, I’ve bought a box of 23g,1”,3ml syringes and have been rotating the delts with no issues. I’ve linked back up with my old trainer as the one I was with was rather flakey and un reachable. This trainer has me starting tomorrow a TRT phase for 4 weeks. 1/4cc every 3 days. First week I’ll do half tab of aromasin and after the first week I drop the aromasin. Will be getting blood work done then before I blast off in my first cycle in a while of Test E and NPP. 

My trainer told me to rotate between the delts, quads, glutes, and lats. Anyone here ever done the lats before? I have a couple insulin pins left so was going to use them up and do my lats for the next few shots just wanted to know if insulin pins would be ok for that or should I stick with the 23g?

Sorry for the dragged out post, will gladly accept/appreciate any and all feedback.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 25, 2021)

I use 28g x .5" slin pins for TRT and pin my quads, delts, even ventroglutes with no issues. Have done it for years. Sometimes, when I cycle, I will use a 25G x 5/8 or maybe 1". I never go thicker than 25G. I've never had a problem, and I don't see any need to go any thicker. Just my opinion. To each their own.


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Oct 25, 2021)

I have always used 23g,  1” or 1-1/2” 3cc . No issue . Is your T350 test E, or prop ?


----------



## TomJ (Oct 25, 2021)

I use 25g 1" for ventro glutes and glutes. 
28g slinpin for delts if I'm under 1ml

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 25, 2021)

A-Train88 said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted some opinions here. I’ve been running a mild dose of Test350 the last couple months. 1/2 cc twice a week. On each injection day I would also take half tab of aromasin. My buddy was telling me to inject with 22g, 1.5”, 3ml syringes. My trainer at the time said fuck that don’t ever inject with a harpoon 22g. So I grabbed some insulin pins and was getting nodules in my delts as the insulin pins weren’t deep enough for the glute. At first I thought it was due to foreign substance when I started the gear as I haven’t been on anything in about 10-12 years prior to the test350. As this continued I decided to go with the 22’s in the glute. This was fine for the first couple weeks then last couple pins in both the left and right cheek causes some bruising and I was in a lot of pain for a few days with a nice dime sized bruise on my right cheek.
> 
> Since then, I’ve bought a box of 23g,1”,3ml syringes and have been rotating the delts with no issues. I’ve linked back up with my old trainer as the one I was with was rather flakey and un reachable. This trainer has me starting tomorrow a TRT phase for 4 weeks. 1/4cc every 3 days. First week I’ll do half tab of aromasin and after the first week I drop the aromasin. Will be getting blood work done then before I blast off in my first cycle in a while of Test E and NPP.
> 
> ...



You can also use the 1” pins 23g on your thighs. That’s where I pin. You can use 1” or 1.5” depending on how big your thighs are. Am using 1” right now but prefer to use 1.5” to make sure it goes deep enough. 

To pin the outer quad; depending on which side you are pinning, inject at fermoral quad separation at 2 o’clock (10 o’clock for left thigh) right around mid-thigh and keep pressure on it for 2 minutes after you pin, continually engaging the fermoris. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 25, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> You can also use the 1” pins 23g on your thighs. That’s where I pin. You can use 1” or 1.5” depending on how big your thighs are. Am using 1” right now but prefer to use 1.5” to make sure it goes deep enough.
> 
> To pin the outer quad; depending on which side you are pinning, inject at fermoral quad separation at 2 o’clock (10 o’clock for left thigh) right around mid-thigh and keep pressure on it for 2 minutes after you pin, continually engaging the fermoris.
> 
> ...


Pics would help. I keep wanting to pin quads but I'm scared to death and when I try the needle burns like hot fire going in. I've never done a quad shot.


----------



## CJ (Oct 25, 2021)

I've hit my lats and pecs, in addition to the other more common sites, with 28g 1/2" insulin needles with no issues.

When using larger volumes, I use 25g 5/8" needles, with a 3 ml barrel.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 25, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Pics would help. I keep wanting to pin quads but I'm scared to death and when I try the needle burns like hot fire going in. I've never done a quad shot.



I am pinning left tomorrow and will show you where in the separation (or lack thereof). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 25, 2021)

I use 25x1 for everything, rotate quads and delts.


----------



## phooka (Oct 25, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Pics would help.



I have no affiliation with this site.  https://www.spotinjections.com/index3.htm


----------



## A-Train88 (Oct 25, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Pics would help. I keep wanting to pin quads but I'm scared to death and when I try the needle burns like hot fire going in. I've never done a quad shot.


Pics would be greatly appreciated I second this and appreciate the detailed instructions


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 25, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Pics would help. I keep wanting to pin quads but I'm scared to death and when I try the needle burns like hot fire going in. I've never done a quad shot.





A-Train88 said:


> Pics would be greatly appreciated I second this and appreciate the detailed instructions


No pics but make your hand look like a gun, place the palm right at your hip. Where your index finger is the general area to pin


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 25, 2021)

Quads and glutes are pinned with 25g 1"
I can get away with with down to 25g 1/2"on quads as their pretty lean.

Delts are 25g 5/8

I split quads too, as I get zero PIP
So each quad will give me 2 injection sites if I need them, but i dont pin ALOT .. maybe 3x a week on cycle, so i rarely use that option

I try and keep it to around 2 weeks minimum between sites


----------



## A-Train88 (Oct 25, 2021)

Bigdaddyjak said:


> I have always used 23g,  1” or 1-1/2” 3cc . No issue . Is your T350 test E, or prop ?


Each ml contains 300mg test E and 50mg of Test propionate


----------



## A-Train88 (Oct 25, 2021)

A-Train88 said:


> Each ml contains 300mg test E and 50mg of Test propionate


Just started TRT phase today though so just 1/4cc of Test E every 3 days for the next 4 weeks where I will then get blood work done and go into test and NPP with Turinabol cycle


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Oct 25, 2021)

A-Train88 said:


> Each ml contains 300mg test E and 50mg of Test propionate


I was curious as to why such a small dose several times a week . The testE would b fine once a week . But the prop is different story !


----------



## A-Train88 (Oct 25, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> I use 25x1 for everything, rotate quads and delts.


I’m getting mixed advice on the quad injection site. Where abouts do you inject on your quad?


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 25, 2021)

A-Train88 said:


> I’m getting mixed advice on the quad injection site. Where abouts do you inject on your quad?


I mentioned it above, but will again. Make your hand look like a gun, place the palm right at your hip. Where your index finger is the general area to pin. Basically upper outer part of your thigh

I found anywhere in there, up from there towards front ok. Unfortunately not everyone is the same and nerves, blood vessels bot in exact same spot in everyone. I have hit veins and nerves but learned where not to pin hitting them. Sometimes it happens, it sucks but.


----------



## CJ (Oct 25, 2021)

A-Train88 said:


> I’m getting mixed advice on the quad injection site. Where abouts do you inject on your quad?


I do outer quad, the middle third of it. Probably my favorite spot. Do NOT recommend injecting the tear drop part of the quad though, no sir I do not!!!  😂


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 25, 2021)

Sounds like experience talking lol



CJ275 said:


> Do NOT recommend injecting the tear drop part of the quad though, no sir I do not!!! 😂


----------



## CJ (Oct 25, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> Sounds like experience talking lol


Yup, swelled up and gravity pulled it down into my knee. I was borderline crippled for a week.


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Yup, swelled up and gravity pulled it down into my knee. I was borderline crippled for a week.


Damn teardrop and calves I wont go near for sure lol


----------



## CJ (Oct 25, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> Damn teardrop and calves I wont go near for sure lol


Front Delt is good too for TRT doses.


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Front Delt is good too for TRT doses.


Havent tried front but been getting ims treatments and its starting to take away some of the odd ball pin site fears... my add some new sites to rotation


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Front Delt is good too for TRT doses.



Too much vascularity for me to pin front delts

I'll go halfway between a doc recommended site and my teardrop if I need an extra spot... 
But I get sero PIP even when throwing togethe a Test/primo/Tren cocktail into myself

I'd agree definitely wouldnt recomend tear drop, that's how a week of nit walking happens lol


----------



## A-Train88 (Oct 25, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> I mentioned it above, but will again. Make your hand look like a gun, place the palm right at your hip. Where your index finger is the general area to pin. Basically upper outer part of your thigh
> 
> I found anywhere in there, up from there towards front ok. Unfortunately not everyone is the same and nerves, blood vessels bot in exact same spot in everyone. I have hit veins and nerves but learned where not to pin hitting them. Sometimes it happens, it sucks but.


Oh right, shit my apologies. Your analogy was good I remember that just didn’t realize it came from you lol. And you always go 25g,1ml in quads? Just did my lat for the first time today with slin pin and it was easiest I’ve ever done. Don’t necessarily like the slin pins but going to use them up while on TRT then go back to 25g,1ml once cycle starts


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 25, 2021)

love it in the ass.


----------



## Trump (Oct 25, 2021)

Delts, tricep and v glute with slin pins no problem. Occasionally quads but not a fan


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 25, 2021)

A-Train88 said:


> Oh right, shit my apologies. Your analogy was good I remember that just didn’t realize it came from you lol. And you always go 25g,1ml in quads? Just did my lat for the first time today with slin pin and it was easiest I’ve ever done. Don’t necessarily like the slin pins but going to use them up while on TRT then go back to 25g,1ml once cycle starts


All good lol, havent tried lats yet..
I always use 25x1 no issues... tried some left over slin pins and didnt like them... found they burned like a bee sting of all things


----------



## Jurgenaut (Oct 26, 2021)

25 5/8 here, but I have only pinned ventro. Heard too many horror stories about quads. Might start trying delts.


----------



## SkankHunt (Oct 26, 2021)

Quads are my favorite. Delts and VG are 2nd.


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 26, 2021)

Jurgenaut said:


> 25 5/8 here, but I have only pinned ventro. Heard too many horror stories about quads. Might start trying delts.


Quads arent as bad as everyone thinks... i have had the odd gusher and been close to nerve on delts as well... My first cycle was 16 weeks pinning 2x week strictly quads and hit nerve 1x and  gusher between 32 pins, not bad odds. 

I have not done VG yet either.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 27, 2021)

@methylmike & @A-Train88, sent you injection site for thigh in DM. it is the same location in the injection sites posted by @Btcowboy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## A-Train88 (Oct 27, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> All good lol, havent tried lats yet..
> I always use 25x1 no issues... tried some left over slin pins and didnt like them... found they burned like a bee sting of all things


Honestly did my lats for the first time with a slin pin yesterday and was probably the easiest injection I’ve ever had. Definitely will throw them in the mix now. Probably going to do my other lat tomorrow being a leg day. Don’t want to gamble first time in the quad and have something not right especially going into legs


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 27, 2021)

A-Train88 said:


> Honestly did my lats for the first time with a slin pin yesterday and was probably the easiest injection I’ve ever had. Definitely will throw them in the mix now. Probably going to do my other lat tomorrow being a leg day. Don’t want to gamble first time in the quad and have something not right especially going into legs


...don't do cardio either on your first quad pin.  I can do quads on a quad pin like I've shown, but I've been doing it like that for 7 years and my thighs are pretty stout and can take such pinning without any issues.  At the beginning I did have minor issues.   Another thing, home batch quality will give you the worst test flu in addition to the worst paint in your leg.  Make sure you are getting quality gear, not just a good deal on a home batched/botched product.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 29, 2021)

25ga. 1.5 inch.  Ventroglute all day.  Glutes are always a good bet and quads if you feel lucky.  I've pinned pecs, delts, shoulders with success of the mix is right


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 29, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I am pinning left tomorrow and will show you where in the separation (or lack thereof).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


And he did folks that right there is a good iron brother.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 29, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> I mentioned it above, but will again. Make your hand look like a gun, place the palm right at your hip. Where your index finger is the general area to pin. Basically upper outer part of your thigh
> 
> I found anywhere in there, up from there towards front ok. Unfortunately not everyone is the same and nerves, blood vessels bot in exact same spot in everyone. I have hit veins and nerves but learned where not to pin hitting them. Sometimes it happens, it sucks but.


Hitting nerves freaks me out. Where do you find them when hitting quads? Are they pretty deep or near the surface?


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 29, 2021)

My rotation is typically glutes, quads (def not the teardrop), ventrogluteals, pecs. Pecs are my favorite and also happen to be the first place I ever pinned.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I've hit my lats and pecs, in addition to the other more common sites, with 28g 1/2" insulin needles with no issues.
> 
> When using larger volumes, I use 25g 5/8" needles, with a 3 ml barrel.


Years back I pinned traps lats and found both equally easy. I'm too big to hit either myself now but if I had an assistant they would be two of my top spots.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 29, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> My rotation is typically glutes, quads (def not the teardrop), ventrogluteals, pecs. Pecs are my favorite and also happen to be the first place I ever pinned.


I hit pecs a couple times after watching Bostin Loyds video. People knocked him for making it but I got a little info from it. Not much, but I credit him for making it. Bostin Loyd the only knock anybody really had on him was his shit genetics for bodybuilding but personalities like his are undeniably good for any obscure sport. Imagine Bostin as Mr Olympia he would be a riot. Better than the current synthol king from Arabia.


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 29, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> I hit pecs a couple times after watching Bostin Loyds video. People knocked him for making it but I got a little info from it. Not much, but I credit him for making it. Bostin Loyd the only knock anybody really had on him was his shit genetics for bodybuilding but personalities like his are undeniably good for any obscure sport. Imagine Bostin as Mr Olympia he would be a riot. Better than the current synthol king from Arabia.


First time pinning I chose pecs cause it was easiest to hit with 2 hands right in front of me, that was back in 08ish. Had plenty of meat in my pecs to not worry about hitting anything.  Lol

I don't know who Boston Lloyd is, nor who the current Olympia. Lol I don't follow bodybuilding at all.


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 29, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Hitting nerves freaks me out. Where do you find them when hitting quads? Are they pretty deep or near the surface?


It all depends on the person. When close you feel a quiver or clench in the muscle. When you hit dead on its like an electric shock and I heard the sound when you put too much gasoline on a wood pile and light it...unfortunately the only way to know where yours are is to hit them or come close... dont do it on purpose just when pinning take mental notes. I hve even hit one in my left delt


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 29, 2021)

Oh...yes sir...bit me directly in the buttocks.


----------



## Valdosta (Oct 29, 2021)

Wish I knew what i was doing wrong pinning delts. Using 25g .5" for 1.7ml oil. whenever i try medial delt sometimes my arm just starts flying around shaking. if i ever get through pinning them it usually feels like an intense burning. Not just like a normal pip; i dont have any problem with VG. barely any pip at all. its a completely different feeling. (my right delt works over half the time; idk if I've ever had left delt go smoothly though)


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 29, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> Wish I knew what i was doing wrong pinning delts. Using 25g .5" for 1.7ml oil. whenever i try medial delt sometimes my arm just starts flying around shaking. if i ever get through pinning them it usually feels like an intense burning. Not just like a normal pip; i dont have any problem with VG. barely any pip at all. its a completely different feeling. (my right delt works over half the time; idk if I've ever had left delt go smoothly though)


1.7 seems like alot for delts to me. IDK most I have pinned delts is 1.2 and feel like thats lots. 

Try pinning your medial delt more inward towards chest. I hit a nerve being closer to center and caused similar.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 29, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Years back I pinned traps lats and found both equally easy. I'm too big to hit either myself now but if I had an assistant they would be two of my top spots.



I have the same issue pinning delts myself because it’s harder for me to reach and properly pinning delts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 29, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> Wish I knew what i was doing wrong pinning delts. Using 25g .5" for 1.7ml oil. whenever i try medial delt sometimes my arm just starts flying around shaking. if i ever get through pinning them it usually feels like an intense burning. Not just like a normal pip; i dont have any problem with VG. barely any pip at all. its a completely different feeling. (my right delt works over half the time; idk if I've ever had left delt go smoothly though)



You might not be getting it deep enough and then you are using really thin gauges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 29, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> And he did folks that right there is a good iron brother.



Anything for my brothers & sisters-in-iron. I realize I need to share more of what I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Valdosta (Oct 29, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> 1.7 seems like alot for delts to me. IDK most I have pinned delts is 1.2 and feel like thats lots.
> 
> Try pinning your medial delt more inward towards chest. I hit a nerve being closer to center and caused similar.


Just had a perfect pin. thanks. It was right delt tho, that's the easier one. I'll get back to ya in around a week when we're back on left delt


----------



## A-Train88 (Oct 30, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Hitting nerves freaks me out. Where do you find them when hitting quads? Are they pretty deep or near the surface?


Going to try my quad tomorrow. I have a few slin pins I want to use up while on my TRT phase as I’m doing 1/4 CC every three days and save my other ones for once my cycle starts up. 

Would you think I would be ok to do my quad using the insulin syringe? It’s a 30g, 5/8” .5CC syringe?


----------



## TomJ (Oct 30, 2021)

A-Train88 said:


> Going to try my quad tomorrow. I have a few slin pins I want to use up while on my TRT phase as I’m doing 1/4 CC every three days and save my other ones for once my cycle starts up.
> 
> Would you think I would be ok to do my quad using the insulin syringe? It’s a 30g, 5/8” .5CC syringe?


would not recommend, i did my quad first time this week since its a deload/rest week. 

been hobbled from it.


----------



## Sven Northman (Oct 30, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> Wish I knew what i was doing wrong pinning delts. Using 25g .5" for 1.7ml oil. whenever i try medial delt sometimes my arm just starts flying around shaking. if i ever get through pinning them it usually feels like an intense burning. Not just like a normal pip; i dont have any problem with VG. barely any pip at all. its a completely different feeling. (my right delt works over half the time; idk if I've ever had left delt go smoothly though)


No problems in my delts. I go three fingers down from the top of my shoulder joint dead center. No nerves, no blood leakage after. 25G x 5/8"


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 30, 2021)

A-Train88 said:


> Going to try my quad tomorrow. I have a few slin pins I want to use up while on my TRT phase as I’m doing 1/4 CC every three days and save my other ones for once my cycle starts up.
> 
> Would you think I would be ok to do my quad using the insulin syringe? It’s a 30g, 5/8” .5CC syringe?



I second @TomJ ‘s recommendation. Go with 23 g, 1”-1.5” depending on how big your thighs are. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The second photo is my leg pin from Tuesday. Pinning right tomorrow


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 30, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Hitting nerves freaks me out. Where do you find them when hitting quads? Are they pretty deep or near the surface?


No point in trying to track
The key is to slide the needle in SLOWLY
Takes about 15 seconds for me to drive a 1" pin into my qaud
Ig you feel the nerve, just bend the needle a mm to the sid and you'll avoid it totally.


A-Train88 said:


> Going to try my quad tomorrow. I have a few slin pins I want to use up while on my TRT phase as I’m doing 1/4 CC every three days and save my other ones for once my cycle starts up.
> 
> Would you think I would be ok to do my quad using the insulin syringe? It’s a 30g, 5/8” .5CC syringe?



Depends on how lean you are.
I go with 1" on quads and glutes
But I've pinned 5/8 quad when I forgot to order 1" and ran out.
No PIP or any issues

But I wouldn't make a habit of it, you want to get that oil nice and deep


----------



## CJ (Oct 30, 2021)

A-Train88 said:


> Going to try my quad tomorrow. I have a few slin pins I want to use up while on my TRT phase as I’m doing 1/4 CC every three days and save my other ones for once my cycle starts up.
> 
> Would you think I would be ok to do my quad using the insulin syringe? It’s a 30g, 5/8” .5CC syringe?


I pin my quads all the time with insulin pins. Love it!!!


----------



## EazyE (Oct 30, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> No point in trying to track
> The key is to slide the needle in SLOWLY
> Takes about 15 seconds for me to drive a 1" pin into my qaud
> Ig you feel the nerve, just bend the needle a mm to the sid and you'll avoid it totally.
> ...


You got it 100%. I take my time too slowly injecting the needle into my quad and generally no PIP.  Good technique goes a long way.


----------



## Valdosta (Oct 30, 2021)

Sven Northman said:


> No problems in my delts. I go three fingers down from the top of my shoulder joint dead center. No nerves, no blood leakage after. 25G x 5/8"


I've tried that the center doesn't work for me. Like center of medial delt right? So nearly all the way to the side of your body rather than the front?


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 30, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> I've tried that the center doesn't work for me. Like center of medial delt right? So nearly all the way to the side of your body rather than the front?



Don’t do the tear drop center, not deep enough and you’ll have pain for days. I normally use 1.5” on my thighs, but this box of 100 applications I bought the pharmacy only had 1”, which is fine but I like to get mine deep cos my quads are big enough for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Valdosta (Oct 30, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Don’t do the tear drop center, not deep enough and you’ll have pain for days. I normally use 1.5” on my thighs, but this box of 100 applications I bought the pharmacy only had 1”, which is fine but I like to get mine deep cos my quads are big enough for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


on delts


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 30, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> on delts



It’s more towards the side. Do two fingers down from the edge of your shoulder bone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 30, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> It’s more towards the side. Do two fingers down from the edge of your shoulder bone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


2nd time ever for me earlier today.  First time quad, 2nd time shoulder.  I fail a few times in various areas before it goes in.  So I never know ahead of time where the wheel is going to land.


----------



## Valdosta (Oct 30, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> It’s more towards the side. Do two fingers down from the edge of your shoulder bone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Someone recommended I go closer to my chest and it felt a ton better than closer to the side


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 30, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> Someone recommended I go closer to my chest and it felt a ton better than closer to the side



I’d have to see your arm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Valdosta (Oct 30, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I’d have to see your arm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I had really bad posture as a kid so my delts might be shaped a bit funky idk


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 30, 2021)

@Valdosta @A-Train88, I did everything in 30 seconds, from the time I whipped the area of puncture to applying pressure. Here is the sequence:


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 30, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> @Valdosta @A-Train88, I did everything in 30 seconds, from the time I whipped the area of puncture to applying pressure. Here is the sequence:


I am also using a 22g because they were given to me.  I was given advice to go 25g.  Out of curiosity, what does everyone else go with?


----------



## A-Train88 (Oct 30, 2021)

TomJ said:


> would not recommend, i did my quad first time this week since its a deload/rest week.
> 
> been hobbled from it.


Did you happen to use a slin pin? Are you recommending against that injection site based on using a slin pin, or just recommending stay away from quad in general?


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 30, 2021)

You need to make sure you keep pressure on it for minutes with continually working it in.  Trust me, I’m experienced at this. You need to make sure you work the oil in well there. It’s not like ventroiglute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TomJ (Oct 30, 2021)

A-Train88 said:


> Did you happen to use a slin pin? Are you recommending against that injection site based on using a slin pin, or just recommending stay away from quad in general?


I slammed it with a 5/8" 28g slin pin. I'm fairly lean. And it was only half a cc

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 30, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I slammed it with a 5/8" 28g slin pin. I'm fairly lean. And it was only half a cc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Try a 25g 1.5"


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 31, 2021)

Quads cripple me.  I stick to Delts and Glute.  Easy 2cc on Delts. And up to 3cc on glute.

I recommend 1cc on Delts though.  Don't over due it


----------



## TomJ (Oct 31, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I am also using a 22g because they were given to me. I was given advice to go 25g. Out of curiosity, what does everyone else go with?


I use 22g for draw needles. 25g for injections. 

Looking at my 22s next to the 25s and I would never want to stab myself with the 22.

When I do glutes, delts, or ventros I literally can't feel the needle going in most of the time.

I have 28g 5/8 slins as well for when I don't need more than 1ml and it's a spot that 5/8 is enough for me. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 31, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I use 22g for draw needles. 25g for injections.
> 
> Looking at my 22s next to the 25s and I would never want to stab myself with the 22.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the feedback.  It helps confirm why I was having such a difficult time pinning.  Time for me to get some 25s and 28s.


----------



## Valdosta (Oct 31, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> @Valdosta @A-Train88, I did everything in 30 seconds, from the time I whipped the area of puncture to applying pressure. Here is the sequence:


fukn maniac. i take like 2 minutes just to get the needle in. its more romantic that way.


----------



## Valdosta (Oct 31, 2021)

#TheMatrix said:


> Quads cripple me.  I stick to Delts and Glute.  Easy 2cc on Delts. And up to 3cc on glute.
> 
> I recommend 1cc on Delts though.  Don't over due it


Will putting more cc's in prevent me from absorbing optimally or just hurt worse?


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 31, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> I've tried that the center doesn't work for me. Like center of medial delt right? So nearly all the way to the side of your body rather than the front?


Me either, ifnI go center I get a nerve. I go slightly inward towards chest


----------



## A-Train88 (Oct 31, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I use 22g for draw needles. 25g for injections.
> 
> Looking at my 22s next to the 25s and I would never want to stab myself with the 22.
> 
> ...


Agreed! 22’s are like harpoons and from what I hear more likely to have scar tissue from them opposed to 25’s or 23’s.


----------



## Sven Northman (Nov 1, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> I've tried that the center doesn't work for me. Like center of medial delt right? So nearly all the way to the side of your body rather than the front?


Yes, dead center not the front. If I move too far forward with the pin I get blood leakage. Over time I've found the best spot for me personally where I'm not pricking a nerve. But most are a bit forward of the middle. I believe that's how its shown on spotinjections.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 1, 2021)

Delts have always been easy for me. First time I tried them was 1ml out of a 1" 25g. 

No problems just a bit sore for a few hours the next morning because virgin muscle but since then I barely notice, even up to 1.5ml of shit. 

I'll look in the mirror and go smack dab in the middle pretty high where there's the most beef.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven Northman (Nov 1, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> Will putting more cc's in prevent me from absorbing optimally or just hurt worse?


I dont go over 1.5cc's on delts and no issues. If you go slow you can get a full 3ml in one shot pain free. I feel a little pressure for half a day or a couple hours at that amount but no major lasting pip. I only do that much in my glutes. And its only on blast of course.

If it's virgin muscle then you want to work your way up. As you'll get some minor pip but that also depends alot on the compound itself and concentration.

Always been scared of quads. Maybe some day.....


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 1, 2021)

25 gauge my dude.  And pin any muscle on your body that you’re comfortable with.  I like ventro glutes, rear delt and pecs the best.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 1, 2021)

A-Train88 said:


> Agreed! 22’s are like harpoons and from what I hear more likely to have scar tissue from them opposed to 25’s or 23’s.



I use 23g


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## diesel707 (Nov 1, 2021)

SpotInjections.com
					

Spot injecting



					www.spotinjections.com


----------



## Bridgestone (Dec 16, 2021)

Fucking monsters in here.  I can get by with a 1" in the ass.  Thighs preferable.

Any recommendation for non dominant side 1 mL syringe pins?  Even after a propranolol I get nervous and end up using my right hand on the syringe in left ass while trying to stabilize with my left hand.  Afterward it's obvious I moved way too much and did some slicing inside.


----------



## GhostPenguin (Dec 16, 2021)

Bridgestone said:


> Fucking monsters in here.  I can get by with a 1" in the ass.  Thighs preferable.
> 
> Any recommendation for non dominant side 1 mL syringe pins?  Even after a propranolol I get nervous and end up using my right hand on the syringe in left ass while trying to stabilize with my left hand.  Afterward it's obvious I moved way too much and did some slicing inside.


I kinda do the same, but its worked for me so far

I'll insert with my right hand in left glute

Then pin with left hand and stabilize woth right


----------



## GhostPenguin (Dec 16, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I use 23g
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've only ever used 23g


----------



## DrkrTnBlk (Jun 8, 2022)

Did my first Ventro glute today. about 1.5ml. 27G. process was probably most painless ever , but lets see how it feels in next couple days.  For last 5-6 years beed consistently pinning quads. Quads are very " lazy" way to do it. you sit down, you can clearly see where injecting, can squeeze in slowly, keep your hand steady.... problem is that i would have a soreness that would last few days,  so i needed to explore new areas to  rotate. Also recently switched from 25G to 27G, the difference is very noticeable. Thin oils form now on for me, so i can stay with 27G.


----------



## DrkrTnBlk (Jun 10, 2022)

ok, so its been couple of days, and my glute is killing me. it feels as if i had pulled a muscle. especially if i sit for a while, as i get up and try to walk,... very sore. Is it because of "virgin" muscle?


----------



## Btcowboy (Jun 10, 2022)

DrkrTnBlk said:


> ok, so its been couple of days, and my glute is killing me. it feels as if i had pulled a muscle. especially if i sit for a while, as i get up and try to walk,... very sore. Is it because of "virgin" muscle?


Sounds like it yeah, it will get better


----------

